# T3 Question for the ladies???



## geo99 (Aug 27, 2003)

Afternoon All,

Just a quick question on the above. Well its actually for my girl! The problem is that she's been dieting and training for the past 6months without any real success on shifting her weight! I've tried all sorts of cardio and weight training with her but nothing seems to work! Her diet is very clean but the weight just dosen't seem to wanna shift! any suggestions????

I've heard ( but don't know much ) about the T3 and how it affects the thyroid gland! Can women take this aswell with the same sorta results that men achieve?

Cheers

Geo


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, women can take t3.

But it won't do a whole lot if her diet isn't already allowing her to lose fat. Post up her current diet, as this is almost certain to be the real problem area.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree with Big, 6 months is really not a long time to be honest. I would wait another year or so before heading down the gear route.

Post up her diet and we can work from there.


----------



## geo99 (Aug 27, 2003)

cheers guys! I say 6months in that she's kicked everyhting up a notch in that time! SHe's been training and dieting for ages now - 2 years!

As far as her diet goes, I couldn't give u exacts but its a high protein low cal diet with good carbs and fats!

Any suggestions without goin down the t3 route then? Training type or other supps?

I've tried everything i know but obviously i don't know everything!!!! hahaha

Cheers again guys!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Mate you'll need to find out her diet and post it up in full. What's one person's definition of clean diet is questionable for someone else.

It is possibly even likely that she's eating too little and has slowed down her metabolism drastically.

Also what's her current cardio and weight training schedule?


----------



## geo99 (Aug 27, 2003)

will do mate! Post it soon!

I'm at my wits end cause she's P(i)ssed off constantly and gives me more grief so the sooner i can help her the better! haha


----------

